# Depression causing derealization



## 2deepathinker

*Has depression made you have more depersonalization?*​
Yes14100.00%No00.00%


----------



## 2deepathinker

Can depression cause depersonalization? I am starting to feel glimpses of hope from the torture of constant depersonalization and derealization. With these glimpses, I start to feel my old self that I thought was lost. It isn't. I am also realizing that I have been depressed, but I never realized that until now. When I am depressed, instead of blaming a low self worth on depression, I think it is me. It feels all too real. Anyone else have any experiences with depression causing or adding to the feeling of derealization? Thanks!


----------



## sonnl

When I started out with DP I wasnt depressed, or atleast that depressed. Now im unreversably depressed and my DP is about a thousand times worse.


----------



## insaticiable

sonnl said:


> When I started out with DP I wasnt depressed, or atleast that depressed. Now im unreversably depressed and my DP is about a thousand times worse.


Same. My depression was in remission for a good while, and then a few months after my DP set in, so did the depression. It all came back, and very strongly. To answer your question 2deepathinker, yes, I believe that depression can cause/lead to derealization. I've read that in a literature somewhere. It can also occur comorbid alongside DP/DR.

Edit: Also I find that my DP and depression follow a vicious cycle. The more depressed I am, the stronger the DP, and the stronger the DP, the more intense depression. Messed up...im telling you.


----------



## 2deepathinker

Thank you both! It is confusing which came first, and I conclude that they just feed each other. I am feeling more normal these days, and I will never take that for granted. It is such a relief. I think they can be comorbid. The weird thing about depression to me is that I don't recognize it very easily in myself for some reason.


----------



## pancake

2deepathinker said:


> Can depression cause depersonalization? I am starting to feel glimpses of hope from the torture of constant depersonalization and derealization. With these glimpses, I start to feel my old self that I thought was lost. It isn't. I am also realizing that I have been depressed, but I never realized that until now. When I am depressed, instead of blaming a low self worth on depression, I think it is me. It feels all too real. Anyone else have any experiences with depression causing or adding to the feeling of derealization? Thanks!


For some depression caused DP/DR
For some DP/DR causes depression
Some people have DP/DR and depression but the two are independent.
The same goes for the other mood disorders as far as I know.

I had depression a long time ago but I'd had DP/DR episodes for years before that. :shrug:

Congrats on the old self


----------

